

A year of WebGL on the iPad - so what? - rossmckegney
http://verold.com/blog/2012/12/10/best-iads-using-webgl

======
rossmckegney
I tried to focus the post on some great examples of using native 3D on iOS,
rather than the reasons why the tech hasn't picked up steam. But curious for
insights. A large part of it is lack of pickup in iAds overall (our clients do
their ad spend on Google and Facebook). We've built a tonne of augmented
reality apps with 3D, that are situational and often not meant to become part
of a users routine. These should be perfect to be done as ads, to save the
user downloading the app. But then we're paying for every usage, on top of the
app's development cost.

Other thoughts on why we haven't seen more great native 3D iAds? Other
examples that should be added to the list?

